# My Wife has called her Rooby......she is a Vw T5 really



## Welsh will (Mar 20, 2018)

Well thought i would give you all an update of progress on our van. Bought as a normal  lwb panel van i have sourced so many forums & You Tube blogs for advice on how to proceed with our conversion. Even though im in the motor trade this is something iv never attempted before. 
Stripped the ply line out 1st then got a pop top and windows put in (the only job iv got somebody else to do incase i buggered up our dream) 
Then fully sound proofed all side panels and also applied a foil lined foam soundproof/ insulation. With what was left over iv added to floor under the 12mm ply. 
Electrics first fix also done then the carpeting! We were both worried about this but so far so good.
Also fitted a night heater under drivers seat. 
Now awaiting for some new seats & rock & roll bed aswell as units from Evo design before proceeding with solar panels and batteries stored in my swivel seat.
Again this is a first time for us both but very gratefull for all thw information provided by memebers of this site


----------



## iqofafish (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking good.
Welcome aboard the T5 conversion society :dance:


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 21, 2018)

It is always nice to see self builds with plenty of pics, keep them coming


----------



## milliekyle (Mar 21, 2018)

Looking good! Really love the T5.

Keeping posting pics as you progress!


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 23, 2018)

Looking good hope the project goes as planned.


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 23, 2018)

Very nice , please keep us up to date with progress


----------



## Welsh will (Mar 27, 2018)

Well since last update have moved forward again with progress. Have now put the 12mm ply floor in and its vinyl covering. This was something we had to do before our 1st small road trip down to Captain Seats ltd in Melton Mowbrey for instalation of our new seats and Rock n Roll bed. 
Was really impressed with this company as not the cheapest but the quality is just outstanding.


----------



## Welsh will (Mar 29, 2018)

Well carried out a test on my lighting tonight and also gave my eber its 1st fire up. 
Lights work fine and happy iv put enough blue LED in for my mood lighting. Due to there brightness didnt want to put to many in but also wanted to make sure there was still enough light. Happy with the result any way. 
Well impressed with the heater....fuel pump bit noisy until it primed but then it was quiet. Heat produced is very impressive aswell as not being as noisy as i thought it would be, the fan is actually quite quiet in operation. 
If weather holds off bit more carpeting this weekend aswell as bit of fabrication to tidy things up.


----------



## iqofafish (Mar 31, 2018)

Welsh will said:


> Well carried out a test on my lighting tonight and also gave my eber its 1st fire up.
> Lights work fine and happy iv put enough blue LED in for my mood lighting. Due to there brightness didnt want to put to many in but also wanted to make sure there was still enough light. Happy with the result any way.



I got hold of a dimmer for my white LED's. Works a treat. 
Wireless IR Remote LED SMD Light Dimmer Brightness Controller Switch Lamp 8A 12V 941141415059 | eBay


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 1, 2018)

iqofafish said:


> I got hold of a dimmer for my white LED's. Works a treat.
> Wireless IR Remote LED SMD Light Dimmer Brightness Controller Switch Lamp 8A 12V 941141415059 | eBay


Is this something that would work with your your standard single led bulbs? Looks pretty handy bit of kit, cheap aswell.
Thanks for the link


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 8, 2018)

Well progress has been slow but steady. Have nearly got all the panels carpeted and re fitted now. Just 1 left really that goes behind the units. This is going to locate the smart charger, mppt aswell as consumer box for my 240v so not designed it yet until units are ready. 
Most worrying job has been done and that is the fitment of my 2 x 100w solar panels. Job took us late into night sikaflexing the brackets in place but happy with the result. Tested using a multi meter today with no visible sun and was getting 38 volts so quite chuffed with that. 
Units next then the wiring of my leisure batteries within my swivel seat project!


----------



## Welsh will (May 25, 2018)

*Nearly Finished!*

Well it's been a long old 6 months! Every bit of spare time I had was spent on the Van, especially last few weeks as in her all next week via West Coast of Scotland onto Mull.
Really happy with way it's turned out. For somebody that's never done anything likè this before, I'm satisfied it's as good as it's going to get. Units have gone in Ok, all my electrics seem to be working. Solar charge system with my twin leisure batteries in my swivel seat has been a total sucess (few more minor bits left to finalise job but they are both in and it works great)
Night heater works a treat which hopefully will make us use van all year round. 
Storage has actually gone better than I thought, got all the things I wanted in with room for those things I will need but do t know yet! 
Have included a few pics but will hopefully include some better ones as we head up for a week in Scotland!
Our Wild Camping sticker is also on so if you see us come say hello!


----------



## Robmac (May 25, 2018)

Absolutely cracking job!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 25, 2018)

Lovely job, well done you!


----------



## n brown (May 25, 2018)

that turned out pretty good ! nice job


----------



## trevskoda (May 25, 2018)

Completely  BLUE  away with it,health to wear.


----------



## Robmac (May 25, 2018)

I would advise that you get it valued for insurance.

T5's with a good conversion can fetch silly money.


----------

